# Mininetzwerk für DSL über Microlink Modemr von Devolo und Router



## bonniehg (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gestern oben genanntes Kombimodell gekauft und installiert nach Anweisung, bekomme aber keine Verbindung mir dem Internet.
Anbieter ist 1&1. Mit meinem alten DSL-Modem AT-AR215 habe ich keine Probleme.
Im Devolo Modem blinkt die ADSL-Lampe auf und die rechner werden per Netzwerkkarte erkannt (Links: grüne Lampen brennen)
Die Connect Lampen leuchten gelb und die Data Lampen rot.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Betriebssystem auf beiden angeschlossenen Rechnern ist Win 98SE.

Gruß

Heinz-Günter


----------



## DeMuX (1. Juli 2003)

warst du schon mal vie web auf deinem router?
http://192.168.1.254 glaube ich!

da kannst du auch nachschauen und testen!


----------

